# VSL#3



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone heard of this? VSL#3. My pharmacist buddy said a client was told to take it for IBS. Thanks.


----------



## socius (Oct 31, 2010)

dlbaral said:


> Anyone heard of this? VSL#3. My pharmacist buddy said a client was told to take it for IBS. Thanks.


Never heard of this before but it looks interesting. I may try it as well.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, it's supposed to be the highest potency probiotic and contain the most number of strains. It's a prescription strength level and comes in packets that you stir into water. The company also puts out a non prescription strength pill which is lower potency.Let me know if you try it, and how it works for you.


----------



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

nrep said:


> Yes, it's supposed to be the highest potency probiotic and contain the most number of strains. It's a prescription strength level and comes in packets that you stir into water. The company also puts out a non prescription strength pill which is lower potency.Let me know if you try it, and how it works for you.


My son (21) has started calcium per Linda's post. So far he is doing better. If the calcium doesn't work we'll try the VSL#3 and or go try Doc Snow's treatment. Thanks.


----------



## Tex (Sep 16, 2007)

This stuff's been around a while. My gastroenterologist recommended it to me in the past but I really just ignored him because of the price. It ain't cheap at all. In fact, its outrageously expensive. It is by far the most potent of any of the probiotics on the market as far as I can see. Its measured in hundreds of billions of live bacteria, as opposed to the 1 to 10 billion live bacteria in most probiotic formulations. I ordered the capsules and got them about a week ago. I found it more economical for me to take the capsules than to try to use the packets. Before, I was taking probiotics that supplied only about 1 billion live bacteria and it wasn't doing a thing for me at all. So far, the VSL#3 seems to be working very well for me. Since I started taking it last week, my D and pain have drastically subsided and my intestines have just about normalized. I haven't been able to drink even the smallest amount of milk during the past nearly 30 years without getting the big D but when I take the VSL#3 capsules in the morning, I drink a glass of milk (the manufacturer recommends this to increase potency) and I have not had any problems at all since I started taking it. The bacteria really jump on that lactose and ferment it before it can move further down to cause me any problems. So far so good. I am hoping it stays this way because I can't take any calcium products at all without having tremendous pain and D, and I've tried lots of different kinds. So hopefully, I will be able to get some calcium from milk and get enough lactic acid bacteria into my intestines to crowd out whatever the heck has been making me ill for years. I really wish they could find someway to reduce the price. If I stay on it, it'll cost me about $52.00 per month.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Tex said:


> This stuff's been around a while. My gastroenterologist recommended it to me in the past but I really just ignored him because of the price. It ain't cheap at all. In fact, its outrageously expensive. It is by far the most potent of any of the probiotics on the market as far as I can see. Its measured in hundreds of billions of live bacteria, as opposed to the 1 to 10 billion live bacteria in most probiotic formulations. I ordered the capsules and got them about a week ago. I found it more economical for me to take the capsules than to try to use the packets. Before, I was taking probiotics that supplied only about 1 billion live bacteria and it wasn't doing a thing for me at all. So far, the VSL#3 seems to be working very well for me. Since I started taking it last week, my D and pain have drastically subsided and my intestines have just about normalized. I haven't been able to drink even the smallest amount of milk during the past nearly 30 years without getting the big D but when I take the VSL#3 capsules in the morning, I drink a glass of milk (the manufacturer recommends this to increase potency) and I have not had any problems at all since I started taking it. The bacteria really jump on that lactose and ferment it before it can move further down to cause me any problems. So far so good. I am hoping it stays this way because I can't take any calcium products at all without having tremendous pain and D, and I've tried lots of different kinds. So hopefully, I will be able to get some calcium from milk and get enough lactic acid bacteria into my intestines to crowd out whatever the heck has been making me ill for years. I really wish they could find someway to reduce the price. If I stay on it, it'll cost me about $52.00 per month.


Interesting.I myself have tried Align which didn't do anything for me. Perhaps VSL#3 would work...Please update in a couple of weeks how it is working out.


----------



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

First please do your own research on how to get calcium. My understanding is you don't need to get it through dairy products. Many other foods have calcium. I will let you know about how the VSL works for my son. I know money is tight for people but my god this is your health. I would sell everything to make my son feel normal. He is doing better. I just went to my gastero for my 3yr checkup and to schedule my colonoscopy. I am 51. He saw my son two years and ran every test. He couldn't do anything. He asked how he was doing and I told him he was starting VSL. He said he has had success with patients on the stuff recently. I wish he would have known about the stuff two years ago. I know water under the bridge. I'll give you a report next week on how my son is doing. He doesn't like to talk much about his IBS. I'll pull some info out of him. I hope this stuff and the calcium work. I was told as I am sure you all know to take the VSL for at least two months. All the best to everyone. FOR ALL OF YOU DEALING WITH IBS, DO NOT, I SAID DO NOT GIVE UP. YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING THAT WILL MAKE YOUR LIFE BETTER.


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

Tex said:


> This stuff's been around a while. My gastroenterologist recommended it to me in the past but I really just ignored him because of the price. It ain't cheap at all. In fact, its outrageously expensive. It is by far the most potent of any of the probiotics on the market as far as I can see. Its measured in hundreds of billions of live bacteria, as opposed to the 1 to 10 billion live bacteria in most probiotic formulations. I ordered the capsules and got them about a week ago. I found it more economical for me to take the capsules than to try to use the packets. Before, I was taking probiotics that supplied only about 1 billion live bacteria and it wasn't doing a thing for me at all. So far, the VSL#3 seems to be working very well for me. Since I started taking it last week, my D and pain have drastically subsided and my intestines have just about normalized. I haven't been able to drink even the smallest amount of milk during the past nearly 30 years without getting the big D but when I take the VSL#3 capsules in the morning, I drink a glass of milk (the manufacturer recommends this to increase potency) and I have not had any problems at all since I started taking it. The bacteria really jump on that lactose and ferment it before it can move further down to cause me any problems. So far so good. I am hoping it stays this way because I can't take any calcium products at all without having tremendous pain and D, and I've tried lots of different kinds. So hopefully, I will be able to get some calcium from milk and get enough lactic acid bacteria into my intestines to crowd out whatever the heck has been making me ill for years. I really wish they could find someway to reduce the price. If I stay on it, it'll cost me about $52.00 per month.


I tried the VSL#3 and it did not have any effect on my IBS. I am lucky enough to get free samples of the Rx strength and have a rep that visits my office frequently but honestly it made my gas and bloating far worse. Good luck hope it continues to work for you!!!


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

I also tried it for a month, it did nothing to my IBS(D)


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I took 2 packs a day for 2 months with no effect. On forums like this one, however, I have read that it does help a lot of people. But not everyone.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

On Edge said:


> I took 2 packs a day for 2 months with no effect. On forums like this one, however, I have read that it does help a lot of people. But not everyone.


Are there other good forums beside this?PM me please incase it is forbidden to post...


----------



## maryg (Nov 19, 2010)

dlbaral said:


> Anyone heard of this? VSL#3. My pharmacist buddy said a client was told to take it for IBS. Thanks.


yes, it is a probiotic that has many strains in it. Probiotics work for some people in adding good bacteria to the bowel. it is expensive but worth a try if probiotics tend to work for you. I have to change the probiotics I take every few weeks. VSL #3 is one of the ones that I use to rotate. My doctor told me that some people find it works for for them in controlling diarhea


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

On Edge said:


> I took 2 packs a day for 2 months with no effect. On forums like this one, however, I have read that it does help a lot of people. But not everyone.


Try healingwell, it has an IBS and a UC forum full of good stuff.


----------

